# Fire44 Is Gone!!!



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just wanted to wish everyone a good weekend. Leaving to go camping at Killens State park here in Delaware.

I need someone to take my place in the chat room tonight!!!

Have a good one everyone!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a good weekend. Leaving to go camping at Killens State park here in Delaware.
> 
> I need someone to take my place in the chat room tonight!!!
> 
> ...


Come back, Shane, COME BACK (after you have a great weekend!)

If I'm there, I'll cover for you in the Chat....but I probably won't be....all weekend. Don? Darlene? Anybody?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great trip Gary








We'll be waiting for pics and some good stories when you get back!
Wish we were camping this weekend, have to wait till Labor Day









Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a great trip Gary. Give us a full report upon returning.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm sorry I won't be able to help. I will be drinking wine and champagne in wine country.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great weekend, Gary!

We will keep a candle burning.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Have a good trip and be save









Willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hope you have a great weekend Gary
We'll see you when you get back

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

See ya bro.


----------

